# New I.h.s Website



## jav07 (Apr 20, 2006)

the new i.h.s website has just been launched,still in its early days so there is alot of work to be done Welcome to The International Herpetological Society


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

It looks good 

Although the breeders meeting link doesn't work for me.

And also, I was a bit offended by the classified rules.. 

2. No Pet shop Stock Lists, if you can't sell the crap you buy through your own place do not use our facility.

Referring to reptiles stocked in pet shops as "crap" is a bit insulting to me considering I pay more than an individual as a business member to support the IHS. Fair enough if you don't want pet shops to advertise, I have no issue with that, but why is an animal "crap" just because a pet shop is selling it?


----------



## Maureen Collinson (Oct 6, 2006)

I am shocked by the wording on that site, referring to livestock as *'crap'. 
*
People moan about the RSPCA no longer caring about the animals in the way that it did when it first started up, well, *'guess what'?* it seems that our oncehighly thought of IHS Society has also lost it's way. :bash: I was already thinking this because of the lack of planning at meetings when it comes to the animals, but to refer to any animal as *'crap' *on their web sitejust proves it fully for me. 

Mo.


----------



## cuddles (Oct 7, 2006)

never been a fan of the ihs.

businesses pay a lot for there memberships, to be treated like that just puts me off full stop.

the only thing that the ihs have still got going for them is the fact that the majority of breeders meetings are run by them.


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

If the site isn't complete for the love of pete please put up a holding page. It isn't ready to launch until the content is complete (said from the perspective of someone who does this for a living by the way).

There is nothing that turns off a potential client, customer or member more than "under construction" or "Test content".

I'm willing to give the benefit of the doubt on the classifieds that those are NOT the actual rules (if they are, that's extremely unprofessional on the part of the IHS and offensive to people who sell their own *homebred* stock through shops!) ... 

Site's nice-looking and pretty easy to navigate - Joomla's a decent platform to work from, even if you're limited to "out of the box" functionality for various modules.


----------



## jav07 (Apr 20, 2006)

Ssthisto said:


> If the site isn't complete for the love of pete please put up a holding page. It isn't ready to launch until the content is complete (said from the perspective of someone who does this for a living by the way).
> 
> There is nothing that turns off a potential client, customer or member more than "under construction" or "Test content".
> 
> ...


so as a person that does this for a living have you never returned to a web site to add or update its content?


----------



## Grakky (Dec 4, 2007)

Athravan said:


> Referring to reptiles stocked in pet shops as "crap" is a bit insulting to me considering I pay more than an individual as a business member to support the IHS. Fair enough if you don't want pet shops to advertise, I have no issue with that, but why is an animal "crap" just because a pet shop is selling it?


 
that's actually terrible :shock:


----------



## jav07 (Apr 20, 2006)

Athravan said:


> It looks good
> 
> Although the breeders meeting link doesn't work for me.
> 
> ...


pm sent


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

jav07 said:


> so as a person that does this for a living have you never returned to a web site to add or update its content?


I certainly have - we update our sites on a regular basis. But we do not SHOW a page at all (or any links to it) until the page content is fit to be seen by strangers. 

For example, on one of the sites I worked heavily on, Gifts 2 Go there are a number of pages and products that customers cannot see or access at all at the moment - because they're not ready to be seen yet. When you're talking about having about thirty seconds to catch someone's attention (if that) you HAVE to have good content on every page.


----------



## bampoisongirl (Mar 28, 2008)

i have to agree i went on at first i was impressed til i got bored of finding all the pages i cant access or that are test runs.

also, where the hell do you sign up?

and i agree with the whole calling shop stock 'crap' pretty offensive.

otherwise it looks better.


----------



## Maureen Collinson (Oct 6, 2006)

jav07 said:


> the new i.h.s website has just been launched,still in its early days so there is alot of work to be done Welcome to The International Herpetological Society


I note that you have now edited out the offensive comment aimed at the 'Pet Shops', which is good, but I can't believe that it should have been placed there in the first instance. A sign of modern times maybe? If so I'm glad to more out of things today  

Gone for sure are the days when every snake that appeared on the scene as nature intended it, was beheld as a wondrous creature that was treated as very special. Instead now for the most, it's the hybrids and endless morphs that are sought after, and 'Pet Shops' don't all have vast amounts of these do they? so calling their unsold stocks 'crap' should I guess be expected today, even from a front running IHS Society. Progress through the years, better or not? I believe I could give that answer well on behalf of a past IHS president, one of my mentors, and a man that I still remember with the greatest of respect, and miss badly, along with other such minded people, that were close to the belated John Foden. I just hope he can't see from where he is now, how things continue to unfold today.

Maureen.


----------



## jav07 (Apr 20, 2006)

Maureen Collinson said:


> I note that you have now edited out the offensive comment aimed at the 'Pet Shops', which is good, but I can't believe that it should have been placed there in the first instance. A sign of modern times maybe? If so I'm glad to more out of things today
> 
> Gone for sure are the days when every snake that appeared on the scene as nature intended it, was beheld as a wondrous creature that was treated as very special. Instead now for the most, it's the hybrids and endless morphs that are sought after, and 'Pet Shops' don't all have vast amounts of these do they? so calling their unsold stocks 'crap' should I guess be expected today, even from a front running IHS Society. Progress through the years, better or not? I believe I could give that answer well on behalf of a past IHS president, one of my mentors, and a man that I still remember with the greatest of respect, and miss badly, along with other such minded people, that were close to the belated John Foden. I just hope he can't see from where he is now, how things continue to unfold today.
> 
> Maureen.


 have not edited anything,just because i post things for the ihs does not mean im responsible for them


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

TBH i have to agree with whats said here. First the wording (Which has since been corrected) is completely wrong from a professional point of view, and one which people would expect respect from.

Also from the lack of content and pages "working" surely it's the same as if someone went out, set up a forum but didnt have a login/register option so others could join and post.

IMO the URL is waaaaay too long for people to remember. I'd suggest getting a second domain, one that is considerably shorter. HAve both domains working. But at least it wouldn't take half an hour for people to type out the current one.


----------

